# Does anyonwe know if Valtro...



## sylvanknight (Aug 30, 2006)

... is still avilable? I read some posts from a few years ago about these and really was impressed by the high opinions people had for them. I have been looking even for used ones and they are not to be found. I tried calling Jardine's Customs and can't get a response or even a callback. I need some questions answered. I want to know if they are available for sale in MD. I want a standard 1998A1 in hard chrome. All of these questions are void if they are not still available or even available in MD. Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think their gone,but I am not sure. They are not advertising like they was a few years back I know that.


----------



## sandflea (Sep 18, 2006)

I talked to him about eight to ten months ago, he was taking orders only for the military guys and some special personell at that time.


----------



## Magnum (Oct 10, 2006)

*Valtro*

I am still on the waiting list and have been for a couple of years.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

I talk to him last week said he was way behine, would not give me a date on sending a gun, i went ahead and went with les baer p-ll very happy with it.


----------

